# CHICAGO | Lakeshore East - Cirrus & Cascade | 171m | 562ft | 52 fl | U/C | 123m | 403ft | 37 fl | T/O



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 28

Late Day Construction by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr


----------



## Skylinelover23 (Nov 18, 2020)

redcode said:


> Dec 28
> 
> Late Day Construction by Jason DeVoll, trên Flickr


Is site I starting when these top off or when the are completely opened to the public?


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 16

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Feb 23

Angie McMonigal Photography-0054 by Angie McMonigal, trên Flickr

Angie McMonigal Photography-0041 by Angie McMonigal, trên Flickr


----------



## Vilatic (Sep 19, 2020)

*Credit: Manish Mahawar (@manishmahawar4288) • Instagram photos and videos 
User: Manish Mahawar (@manishmahawar4288) • Instagram photos and videos *


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/15

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/19

DSC_8602 by BartShore, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Apr 19

Chicago cityscape by Moshe Ovadya, trên Flickr


----------



## PsyLock (Jun 18, 2016)

I dont understand why the taller tower is in the front partially blocking the shorter tower.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Cirrus Condos, Cascade Apartments nearing completion*








Cirrus Condos, Cascade Apartments nearing completion


If you’re ever unsure which tower is Cascade and which is Cirrus, remember that Cirrus is taller, and it has the better views of Lake Michigan. You give the condos better views. Quick refresh…




buildingupchicago.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Final Cladding And Landscaping Underway For Lakeshore East’s Cirrus & Cascade*








Final Cladding and Landscaping Underway for Lakeshore East's Cirrus & Cascade - Chicago YIMBY


Construction is nearing completion for Cirrus and Cascade, two residential towers rising at 211 N Harbor Drive and 455 E Waterside Drive in Lakeshore East.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/12

Chicago | St Regis by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | CIrrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 3:*

IMG_3929-Pano by richandalice, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Leasing begins at new Lakeshore East apartment tower*


> Lendlease, along with co-developer Magellan Development Group, today announced the start of pre-leasing at Cascade, a 37-story, 503-unit luxury apartment tower at 455 E. Waterside Drive in Chicago’s Lakeshore East neighborhood. First move-ins are expected this summer, coinciding with the opening of adjacent Cascade Park, a publicly accessible green space that will connect the property to the lakefront and Chicago Riverwalk.
> 
> Apartments at Cascade — the first standalone rental property developed in Lakeshore East in nearly a decade — will feature studio to three-bedroom floor plans spanning 509 to 1,332 square feet. Rents for studios will start at $1,650 per month, one-bedrooms at $2,050 per month, two-bedrooms at $3,300 per month and three-bedrooms at $5,750 per month.








Leasing begins at new Lakeshore East apartment tower – REJournals







rejournals.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1402294946976108547


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 17

Angie McMonigal Photography-StR6.17.21-2 by Angie McMonigal, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Biophilic Design Gets the Green Light in Multifamily*


> At Cirrus and Cascade, an adjoining condominium tower and apartment building located in Chicago’s Lakeshore East neighborhood, the properties share a large amenity space located in a conservatory that sits amongst many natural materials such as end grain wood flooring and a variety of plants, while overlooking the nearby Cascade Park.
> 
> “You get that outside connection where you have a chance to sit amongst the nature, in a garden that reflects the one you’re looking out at,” Kozloski said.
> 
> Incorporating outside elements such as views of a park, lake or garden is a great start to make your residents feel like they are in the outdoors when they are in a common area of the community.











Biophilic Design Gets the Green Light in Multifamily


How the industry is going beyond just plants to bring nature into residential properties.



www.multihousingnews.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*It's Going To Be A Good Summer For Downtown Multifamily Landlords As A Full Recovery Comes Into View*


> Lendlease recently topped off Cascade, a 37-story, 503-unit rental tower at 455 East Waterside Drive in its Lakeshore East neighborhood. It was 13% pre-leased, Weldon said, and Lendlease also saw a spring rush for the building, signing about 70 leases in six weeks. And Lendlease had about 80 applicants in May for Porte, a two-tower, mixed-use development at 855 West Madison St. in Chicago’s West Loop, developed with partners The John Buck Co. and Intercontinental Real Estate Corp. and opened during the pandemic. It’s now about 70% leased.
> 
> Lendlease had been offering up to three months of free rent earlier this year to some prospects, Weldon added, but with demand intensifying, the company is scoring leases with only one or two free months. It’s also pushing up rents, but that doesn’t mean the market has reached normalcy.











'Everything Went Crazy' — Downtown Apartments Are Filling Up At Breakneck Speed


The loosening of coronavirus restrictions has surprised many downtown apartment landlords by kicking off a rapid market recovery.




www.bisnow.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lendlease condos The Reed and Cirrus offer next-door rentals during construction*


> Here’s the dilemma: You’ve bought your pre-construction condo, but what do you do until it’s ready to be occupied?
> 
> Lendlease, developer of The Reed, a 41-story luxury high-rise in the Southbank master plan development, has found a solution.
> 
> ...











Lendlease condos The Reed and Cirrus offer next-door rentals during construction - Chicago Agent Magazine Local News


The program allows these temporary renters to recoup 50% of the rent they pay (up to 2.5% of the sales price) during construction as a credit toward their condo at closing.




chicagoagentmagazine.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Chicago-11 by Will King, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/29

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr

Chicago | Cirrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 10









ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1424959575023833109


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 10


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

PatrickGoode


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

ChiPhotoGuy


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 19



















Aug 22


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Let's have a look inside Cascade :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431014992023891972


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 31

Chicago | CIrrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | CIrrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr

Chicago | CIrrus and Cascade by Harry Carmichael, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/31

Chicago by Harry Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Sep 6









Downtown Chicago before sunrise by Yevgeniy Fedotkin on 500px

Chicago Skyline by J.D., trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

A Chicagoan said:


> View attachment 2018372


The only possible explanation is dude got his camera's time wrong


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* When Urban Infill Becomes a Matter of Parks and Rec *
Sep 1, 2021
Buildings _Excerpt_

More than 100 years ago, as co-author of the Plan for Chicago, architect Daniel Burnham advanced the idea that Chicago’s lakefront “by right belongs to the people” and should be preserved as public parkland. 

That vision remains relevant today, perhaps even more so in the era of urban regeneration, when cities are being transformed by the forces of technology, social equity, sustainability and connectivity, both among people and with nature, particularly as we emerge from the COVID-19 pandemic. 

When our firm, Lendlease, began planning Cirrus and Cascade, a pair of residential towers we are developing with Magellan Development Group in the heart of downtown Chicago, we saw an opportunity to draw inspiration from Burnham’s plan in filling one of the last remaining parcels in the 28-acre Lakeshore East master plan. Situated at the confluence of the Chicago River and Lake Michigan, this highly visible site held tremendous promise in connecting the city with these two vibrant waterfronts. 

Built on a former rail yard and under development for the past two decades, Lakeshore East is home to architecturally acclaimed high-rises like Aqua Tower and the St. Regis Chicago, yet it has largely remained a hidden gem thanks to its central but secluded location between Michigan Avenue and Lake Michigan, just north of Millennium Park. 

A quiet, inward-facing neighborhood, it is oriented around a 6-acre green space known as Lakeshore East Park—a design that offers respite from the hustle and bustle of city life—and integrated into the area’s existing multi-level street system. The result is a mix of upper and lower streets and service drives that are either shortcuts or detours, depending on who’s behind the wheel. 

More : When Urban Infill Becomes a Matter of Parks and Rec | Buildings


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/11









Source : Twitter @ barrybutler9


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Chicago Business Journal _Excerpt_
*New park, retail space expected to benefit downtown Chicago housing developments*
Oct 5, 2021 

A new park and retail space in the downtown Chicago neighborhood of Lakeshore East is expected to aid two nearby housing developments.

Cascade Park, at just under 1 acre, is expected to open on Wednesday. The eastern end of the park, located at 200 N. Harbor Dr., features 3,500 square feet of retail space.

The park is adjacent to Cascade, a 530-unit apartment tower that opened in August, and Cirrus, a 350-unit condominium high-rise that will open later this year.

All three projects were developed by Australia-based Lendlease and Chicago-based Magellan Development Group.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/chicago/news/2021/10/05/cascade-park.html


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

viper2021


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Completion Imminent For Cirrus Condominium Tower In Lakeshore East*


> A full completion and move-ins are fast approaching for the new 47-story condominium tower known as Cirrus, situated at Lakeshore East‘s 211 N Harbor Drive. Developed by Lendlease and Magellan, the 350-unit tower is part of a larger masterplan occupying parcels I, J, K, and L within the Lakeshore East masterplan.
> 
> Plans also include the 37-story Cascade apartment tower and the adjacent Cascade Park, both of which opened this past August. While all of the current construction has taken place on the JKL portion of the plot, the third undeveloped tower will occupy the remaining parcel I.



Chicago YIMBY


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*What is Lendlease's development strategy for Chicago?*
Chicago Business Journal _Excerpt_
Nov 4, 2021

One of the biggest developers in Chicago is considering adding more phases to a popular downtown high-rise tower currently under construction, has a specific neighborhood it prefers for development, and focuses on a primary asset class for the Chicago market.

A trail of residential properties developed by Sydney, Australia-based Lendlease Corp., whose Chicago office is located at 30 S. Wacker Dr., include The Cooper at Southbank, a 452-unit residential tower; The Reed, a 440-unit residential tower; Cascade, a 530-unit residential tower; and Cirrus, a 350-unit condominium tower.

...

What property types does Lendlease prefer to develop?
Weldon: While we are looking at office to see how it does after the pandemic, our focus here in Chicago is multifamily. As an urban developer we are analyzing the market and see office development as something we would like to get into. But right now our primary focus is multifamily. New York, Boston, Los Angeles, and San Francisco are areas where we more are pursuing office development.

More : https://www.bizjournals.com/chicago/news/2021/11/04/lendlease-corp-chicago-strategy.html


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/28

Walking in Chicago by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Cirrus Condominiums Top Out As Seventh Tallest Development In 2021 Countdown - Chicago YIMBY


Topping out at the seventh spot of Chicago YIMBY’s year-end countdown is the Cirrus condominium development in Lakeshore East.



chicagoyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A look at Cascade's facilities :


----------

